

YC to investors: There will be no funny business toward our female founders - kaa2102
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/12/yc-to-investors-there-will-be-no-funny-business-toward-our-female-founders/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
elyrly
Forbes article: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2014/08/07/what-
it...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2014/08/07/what-its-like-
raising-money-as-a-woman-in-tech/)

